# i HATE chiggers



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

oh I got them and I got them bad... when scouting at some deer infested public land and picked the little jerks up... 
Also found a dead fawn... it was sad... fresh dead as in just that morning dread with a nasal bot fly making its escape... thought I was being really stealthy till I discovered it was dead... didn't have any visible wounds and look healthy... died in middle of dust patch and you could see where the doe stood over it and the lick marks in its fur... 

Did I mention that I hate chiggers?


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not to sound to Nieve but what is a chigger?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae


Annoying as all out is what they are


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Irish66 said:


> Not to sound to Nieve but what is a chigger?


no idea ither


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

NASTY little buggers, I don't think we have those guys up here.( thank God)


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/avoid-outdoor-pests/chiggers


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I totally agree I got them from my front porch and I got them really bad


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> http://www.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/avoid-outdoor-pests/chiggers


that is the most complete and disturbing article i have ever read on chiggers

Oh and solarcaine works great to relive the itch... so does rubbing alcohol in a pinch... stings at first but compared to the itching its a hurt so good sting


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate chiggers and ticks (more so than snakes) and I love Repel Permanone it has definitely helped!!! I will be hosing down hunting attire with it this season!!!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a pic


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

A friend sent me that link after I acquired some of the little creatures at her house...lol


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I would rather be bitten by a thousand mosquitos than to have chigger bites! They are aweful!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

They are also known as red bugs!! Chigger rid works good too. I get it at Target! OUCH....I hate those things!!!!


----------



## Smallcat (Jul 15, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> They are also known as red bugs!! Chigger rid works good too. I get it at Target! OUCH....I hate those things!!!!


We have them BIG time in Texas...we use powdered sulfur to keep them off (put it in an sock and kind of pat your legs and feet with it), works for ticks, too. If you get them, try clear nail polish..it suffocates them


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

them chiggers are vicious! i get covered in them daily at work!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow*

Nasty nasty nasty


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in the "I hate chiggers" club too!


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Chiggers, Nasty little bugs!! There all in the pine trees here.:mg:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Scratch, scratch, and scratch some more. I hate'em also.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm guessing its about the same as poison ivy? I hope you get rid of em. Think good thoughts lol.


----------



## joessmokin (Oct 16, 2005)

I use bleach on the infected area after a shower and it usually kills the little guys. Hope this works for you.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

sure you dont have seed ticks instead of chiggers


----------



## fourwinds (Jun 24, 2009)

Know this is the women's section... but had to throw in my 2 cents. A bunch of guys on a local forum swear by this. Hasn't done me wrong yet either. Taking a shot of vinegar a day keeps the chiggers off you. They say it helps with ticks too.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been told that a chigger is a lizard lice and that it dies immediately after biting a person. I can't confirm this.


----------



## chemoshots (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I worked in Arkansas last summer doing some bird research and they bothered me the least of all the pesties I encountered that were new to me as a Minnesota boy. I think all the brown recluses creeping around the house is what worried me most of all. And worst of all things- though not a critter- was the poison ivy. I've never seen it like it was in Arkansas... growing in tree form with leaves the size of my hand. I got it *bad* all over my stomache and forearms.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

When I was a kid, Mom put some clear fingernail polish over the chiggers and that did the trick. It just took one application and they died. I guess it smothered the little suckers.

I hate em too!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

had to go to wikipedia to find what chiggers are. yes we have them for a few months each year, we know them as juvenile/larval grass ticks, very tiny critters, so small it's hard to see if they're red or not, or even what colour they are. i put a DEET containing cream on them quite thick to kill them. this stuff probably makes you glow in the dark but it works on them and on ticks.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

You couldn't pay me enough money to go into the woods this time of year. Chiggers are everywhere and there isn't enough Off, Deet or Permethrin to keep them off!

Funny but true story about an introduction to Chiggers.....

Many years ago a buddy & I went on a hog hunt in Georgia. My buddy's sister was into making crafts so he decided to bring her back some southern moss that grows on the trees. After the mornings hunt my buddy grabbed armfulls of the moss and rolled it up into a basketball sized wad which he carried under his arm for about a mile back to the hunting camp.

When he arrived at camp the property manager saw him carrying the moss under his arm and said "boy you better drop that moss it's full of red bugs". My buddy looked at the moss and asked what the heck are redbugs? The property manager told him to take off his shirt which my buddy did. Honest to God it looked like someone shot him with a shotgun...he must have had a hundred red chigger bites on his side, chest and underarm. :mg: The property manager and I laughed so hard almost peed ourselves! 

The rest of the trip was miserable for my buddy. Yeah I hate redbugs!


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

You couldn't pay me enough money to go into the woods this time of year. Chiggers are everywhere and there isn't enough Off, Deet or Permethrin to keep them off!

Funny but true story about an introduction to Chiggers.....

Many years ago a buddy & I went on a hog hunt in Georgia. My buddy's sister was into making crafts so he decided to bring her back some southern moss that grows on the trees. After the mornings hunt my buddy grabbed armfulls of the moss and rolled it up into a basketball sized wad which he carried under his arm for about a mile back to the hunting camp.

When he arrived at camp the property manager saw him carrying the moss under his arm and said "boy you better drop that moss it's full of red bugs". My buddy looked at the moss and asked what the heck are redbugs? The property manager told him to take off his shirt which my buddy did. Honest to God it looked like someone shot him with a shotgun...he must have had a hundred red chigger bites on his side, chest and underarm. :mg: The property manager and I laughed so hard we almost peed ourselves! 

The rest of the trip was miserable for my buddy. Yeah I hate redbugs!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> sure you dont have seed ticks instead of chiggers


Yeah... I get seed ticks too... I can see them though and they itch just as bad... and I can feel them biting me. :flame:


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

If you are in Chigger country.

As soon as you get home, strip down and get in the tub , add 1/2 bottle of NEET (the stuff for head lice) and soak for 5-10 minutes.

Kills every one of those guys and really seems to help with the itching.

Been doing this for 20+ years.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Chiggers*

I got them too! showing land for sale on Monday. They make a cream called Chigger Magic sold in CVS stores. Only stops the itch for 12 hours but at least you can go to sleep!!!

Good Luck


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

chemoshots said:


> Hmmm, I worked in Arkansas last summer doing some bird research and they bothered me the least of all the pesties I encountered that were new to me as a Minnesota boy. I think all the brown recluses creeping around the house is what worried me most of all. And worst of all things- though not a critter- was the poison ivy. I've never seen it like it was in Arkansas... growing in tree form with leaves the size of my hand. I got it *bad* all over my stomache and forearms.




Ha ha, funny how those of us that grew up around it don't even think about it.


----------



## redneckcowgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

jim p said:


> I have been told that a chigger is a lizard lice and that it dies immediately after biting a person. I can't confirm this.


LOL !!! nope they are on you for 10 days before they DIE!!!!!


----------



## redneckcowgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

woodsbaby said:


> Yeah... I get seed ticks too... I can see them though and they itch just as bad... and I can feel them biting me. :flame:


I got all them bugs.. I am in the Middle of the Ozark National Forest..


----------



## d1&only (Aug 20, 2004)

When I'm going to chigger wooods, which is in alot of FL, I wash with normal soap and then wash with dog shampoo. Same thing when I get home. Works for me and my wife.


----------



## Little_Brooks90 (Feb 21, 2010)

canam said:


> When I was a kid, Mom put some clear fingernail polish over the chiggers and that did the trick. It just took one application and they died. I guess it smothered the little suckers.
> 
> I hate em too!


Yes this does work. lol You can also use sulfur powder. Put it in a sock and beat it on the bare skin and around the entrance of your clothing. lol My step-grandmother showed me this. I live in florida where they are BAD. The last time i got them was at a river... got them all over me and all we had was red fingernail polish. haha I got it stuck to my girl boxers.... it sucked even worse to pull those off. haha


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

Chalk another one up for hating the little nasty creeps. Worthless creatures.


----------



## Avid (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate chiggers too! I am a chigger magnet. 
______________
Avid


----------



## Lady Bambi (Jul 21, 2010)

We don't have chiggers in Alaska, but when I was at my Mom's place in Missouri, I thought I was going to die from chigger bites. It was horrible. I was just bitten by a spider last week, and although my leg was very swollen....chiggers are WAY worse.


----------

